# Any ideas on how to smoke this?



## sqwib

I found a chit load of these in the yard any idea on how to smok'em


----------



## daveomak

What is it ??????

When it grows up, it might carry you off into the nether reaches of somewhere ????


----------



## biaviian

Looks like a grub to me.


----------



## big twig

Where do you live, Jurassic Park? I'm gonna have nightmares about that thing.


----------



## alelover

It going to be Mothra.


----------



## figjam

Biaviian said:


> Looks like a grub to me.




I've never actually seen a grub before.  Do they normally get that big?  Holy sh## !


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> I found a chit load of these in the yard any idea on how to smok'em


Looks like a grub on steroids.

Put a hook in him, and troll him around in the Delaware---Then you'll soon have something good to smoke!

Bear


----------



## sqwib

Found the pic while surfing the net, thought it would be a funny post. Biggest one I ever saw was about 3" long 1/2 in diameter.


----------



## beer-b-q

I think I saw one of those in the movie "Tremors" after they were full grown...LOL


----------



## biaviian

[quote name="FIGJAM" url="/forum/thread/105546/any-ideas-on-how-to-smoke-this#post_621222"]




I've never actually seen a grub before.  Do they normally get that big?  Holy sh## !
[/quote]

 I could be wrong but, by looking at the hand, it looks like the image was blown-up to make it appear larger.


----------



## sqwib

I Would have to aggree that its photoshopped.


----------



## Bearcarver

Not Photoshopped.

I had a grub like that one time, and as I suggested, I put it on a hook, and trolled around with it for awhile.

Then I caught a nice Pickerel.  I gotta get a bigger boat !







Bear


----------



## miamirick

Bearcarver said:


> Not Photoshopped.
> 
> I had a grub like that one time, and as I suggested, I put it on a hook, and trolled around with it for awhile.
> 
> Then I caught a nice Pickerel.  I gotta get a bigger boat !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


OH yeah bear? my fish is better than your fish!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---If my dear departed Dad was still here, he'd say,

"HMMM guppies on buppies".

I know they're goldfish, but that doesn't rhyme!

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez

LOL.... I believe that splash we all heard was this thread falling off of the curb and into the gutter.... thanks Bear!


----------



## sqwib

ok this is not photoshopped







    
=


----------



## jirodriguez

What the heck is that!.... and what planet is it from?!


----------



## chef willie

Bearcarver said:


> Looks like a grub on steroids.
> 
> Put a hook in him, and troll him around in the Delaware---Then you'll soon have something good to smoke!
> 
> Bear


Bear, I've seen some of the chit you smoke and eat..lol.....can't believe you have no rub/marinades/advice for this sort of thing


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef Willie said:


> Bear, I've seen some of the chit you smoke and eat..lol.....can't believe you have no rub/marinades/advice for this sort of thing


Are you picking on my Shad Roe again???

I'll be posting another one of them soon---This time Broiled---The first one was pan-fried.

You're gonna love it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fife

Dont let it bite ya


----------



## chef willie

Bearcarver said:


> Are you picking on my Shad Roe again???
> 
> I'll be posting another one of them soon---This time Broiled---The first one was pan-fried.
> 
> You're gonna love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


LMAO.....now, what made you think I was talkin' about them??


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef Willie said:


> LMAO.....now, what made you think I was talkin' about them??




Bears have good memories.

If you like fish, you really should try fried or broiled roe----it's 10 times as good as any fish!

Bear


----------

